# Huawei E1550 with voice: Does anyone have practical experience?



## ogogon (Jun 7, 2022)

Colleagues who already have such experience, tell me, please!

I'm trying to set up work with a Huawei E1550 3G modem, but I don't quite understand how to connect to it.
The modem is unlocked to work with any operator and its voice functionality is unlocked too. This is important to me as I am planning to use it with chan_dongle in Asterisk.

In all HowTo, that wrote linuxoids, it is written that after switching from the drive mode to the modem mode, three com ports should appear, of which the first two are signal port and voice port.

For some reason, I have four com ports. /dev/ttyU0.0 - /dev/ttyU0.3 (/dev/cuaU0.0-/dev/cuaU0.3). Where another com port comes from is not very clear to me.

Com-port tty0.0, with all obviousness, is a signal port.

```
ati
     Manufacturer: huawei
     Model: E1550
     Revision: 11.609.18.00.00
     IMEI: **********************
     +GCAP: +CGSM,+DS,+ES
     
     OK
```

The last port, /dev/tyU0.3, keeps outputting something like this:

```
^BOOT:42687023,0,0,0,89
     
     ^RSSI:14
     
     ^RSSI:14
     
     ^RSSI:14
     
     ^RSSI:14
     
     ^RSSI:14
     
     ^BOOT:42687023,0,0,0,89
     
     ^RSSI:14
     
     ^RSSI:10
     
     ^RSSI:10
     
     ^RSSI:10
     
     ^BOOT:42687023,0,0,0,89
     
     ^RSSI:10
     
     ^BOOT:42687023,0,0,0,89
```

I tried to declare in the settings chan_dongle ttyU0.0, ttyU0.1 and ttyU0.0, ttyU0.2. Everywhere the result is the same - Asterisk opens port 0.0 and reports the second port opening timeout.
I know that both 3G modems I tried worked with Linux in a similar solution.

Does anyone have experience with these devices? 

Grateful for the answer,
Ogogon.


----------



## Phishfry (Jun 8, 2022)

Very generally cellular modems present themselves as either USB devices or PPP devices.
You probably want a USB connection via ue0. That will help you connect without using PPP.
Then you could use asterisk.
So focus on getting a connection via USB.
You might need to switch the mode of the modem to something FreeBSD will understand.
To do that ther is a program called usb modeswitch.
FreeBSD does not use the same modem protocols as Linux.
Here is an old help page. It is old but relevant. You might be stuck with PPP or mpd5.








						Huawei e1550 + FreeBSD
					

[some lyrics about little choice skipped] Setup of Huawei e1550. kernel modules: kldload ucom kldload u3g dmesg will shows something like this: ugen0.2: at usbus0 umass0: on usbus0 umass0: SCSI ove…




					dimapanov.wordpress.com
				




After you get PPP working you can proceed to Asterick.

Another Huawei modem that looks like a similar model:








						How to set up a Huawei E1820 3G modem on FreeBSD 10.0-RELEASE
					

How to set up a Huawei E1820 3G modem on FreeBSD 10.0-RELEASE - gist:9170523




					gist.github.com
				




According to this the E1752 shows up the same too:





						Huawei E1752 under FreeBSD
					






					freebsd-usb.freebsd.narkive.com


----------

